

Show HN : Beta version available - januaryjin
http://www.phoenary.com/

======
januaryjin
This site is still on Beta. It will be launched before the end of this year
and right now we are testing our landing page and the messaging. We are also
looking for early adopters who would like to test the beta version. Feedback
will be highly appreciated.

